# Masonic Desktop Wallpaper



## Blake Bowden (Apr 28, 2010)

Here are some of the best masonic backrounds I've seen...

http://bergacs.net/lafayette/content/computer-screen-backgrounds


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Apr 28, 2010)

These are very nice and much modern than what I currently have (A sketch of a S & C with the book of faith, sun, moon, etc. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JTM (Apr 28, 2010)

awesome.  bookmarked and set my desktop as one.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (May 6, 2010)

Wow, thanks (o:


----------



## Christopher Bergacs (Dec 20, 2010)

The link has changed 
it is now
http://www.bergacs.net/lafayette/computer-backgrounds

sorry but i had to rebuild the site.


----------

